# Knife for Patrick



## Tclem (Apr 14, 2016)

good thing some of you guys don't need a perfect $1,000,000 knife and are letting me get some practice in and make them some junk 
@KYTURKEY sent me some wood he won during the auction and I made him this little dude.
1084 steel with some kind of wood. I think pine or oak

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## KYTURKEY (Apr 15, 2016)

That wood is ROB dyed orange Tony. Thanks again for the knife. Can't wait to get it.

Patrick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 15, 2016)

Your junk looks better with each attempt so be proud!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Strider (Apr 17, 2016)

Nice wood, great gift, Bob!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

